# Discount code for fresh roasted coffee beans



## Rob_EthioBean (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I've set up a discount code for members of this forum on our website http://www.bounbeans.com

We currently have a sale on coffee beans but use the code forum20 at checkout to get an extra 20% off sale prices.

Any beans you order are only roasted once you order. Next day delivery is free, and there are no subscription fees

Enjoy!

Discount code: forum20

Site: http://www.bounbeans.com

Rob

Founder

Bounbeans.com


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

can i just ask. Your site specifically says Brewed coffee but you have pictures of espresso and machines. Do you mean brewed coffee or do you mean all coffee


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Rob_EthioBean said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've set up a discount code for members of this forum on our website http://www.bounbeans.com
> 
> ...


Hi, always good to see a new roaster!

You speak of Ethiopian heritage, that sounds fantastic! Can you expand on that?

What's your roasting setup like?

Cheers


----------



## Rob_EthioBean (Apr 24, 2016)

Hiya, although I'm first generation, my family are from Eritrea and Ethiopia. We roast beans and depending on choice can grind them or send them as whole beans.

This is going to sound bizarre but we really want to stick to traditional methods which is: green beans in whats called a menkeshkesh roasted over a fire. Periodic fanning. Essentially everything is hand roasted. No offence to anyone using machines but the roasting process is a ritual for us, almost spiritual like, so this is the only way we've ever roasted coffee. Plus we're consciousness!

I'm using a app to post this- the space to write in is very limited so pls excuse the brevity


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I experienced this at a Ethiopian restaurant last year in Nottingham . My cup was an experience but was wasn't lovers for a lighter roast..

Then again you may be doing it differently


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I am afraid you won't get much interest in this forum if you don't even provide varietal and process of the bean.

Also, website navigation on mobile is not great. I can barely press the correct menu item:










(5.5" screen, if that matters)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi @Rob_EthioBean

Thanks for offering members a discount.

To continue advertising please get in touch - details are here


----------

